
Windows 8: The desktop review  - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/138816-windows-8-the-desktop-review
======
sqqqrly
I read this until the guy said he used 'notepad' to write articles. Notepad?
Really? He is a professional writer?

Reading on was not worth my time.

